# Stale band Seiko 5 inkorten



## T_I

Ok, uitdaging, ik ben ondertussen ietwat afgevallen, waardoor de band van de Seiko nu toch echt te lang is. (Hij was al ruim) Hoe krijg ik hier een schakel tussenuit? Alle instructies die ik kan vinden geven aan dat er een pin aan de zijkant uit moet, maar die heeft deze band niet. Wel iets dat op een pin aan de achterkant lijkt (vast een veer die je moet indrukken), maar hoe hard ik ook druk, geen beweging in te krijgen... Het systeem lijkt gelijk aan pulsar en die heb ik wel in kunnen korten. Is er een extra handigheidje nodig bij Seiko?


----------



## Bidle

Als het goed is zie je aan de achterkant een "balletje",.. deze kun je naar buiten schuiven,... redelijk eenvoudig. Dit filmpje even snel gezocht m.b.v. Google. Zijn overigens nog veel andere hits.


----------



## T_I

Dank, ik moet duidelijk eens wat doen aan m'n search skills...  (had 'm niet gevonden)


----------



## Bidle

T_I said:


> Dank, ik moet duidelijk eens wat doen aan m'n search skills...  (had 'm niet gevonden)


Wellicht had ik het voordeel dat ik bekend met de banden ben en weet waarop ik moet zoeken. Aan de andere kant ziet mijn omgeving mij als een grote digibeet,.... ;-)


----------



## T_I

Ik ben blij dat m'n search skills iets zijn verbeterd, thread terug gevonden zodat de laatste schakel er ook tussenuit kan. Dankzij corona weer 10 kilo kwijt. Nog even en ik mag aan de dames horloges.


----------

